# الخلوة الروحية اليومية



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" معنى الخلوة  "​
الخلوة هي جلسة هادئة مع الرب يسوع بعيداً عن صخب الدنيا ومشغوليات الحياة وفيها تستمع إلى الله وهو يكلمك من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس، وفيها أيضاً يستمع الله إليك وأنت تكلمه في الصلاة. وهذا ما عبر عنه نيافة الأنبا يؤنس قائلا: "بالصلاة نتحادث مع الله، وبدرس الكتاب يتحدث هو إلينا". 

لقد تمتعت عروس النشيد بهذه الخلوات الهادئة إذ كانت هذه شهوتها على الدوام لذا نسمعها تقول: "كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين. تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي"(نش3:2). لقد تركت كل الناس لتجلس تحت ظل الحبيب مستعذبة كلمات حلقه الحلوة. 

ألا تدرى يا أخي أن الجلسة عند قدمي الرب هي أعظم نصيب للمؤمن في الحياة، هذا ما وضحه الرب عندما قال لمرثا: "أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة، ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد. فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها". قال الرب هذا لأن مريم "جلست عند قدمي يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه".(لو39:10ـ42).

ياله من إمتياز مبارك أن يجلس المؤمن في حضرة الرب ويتحادث معه، هذا ما دعي القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم أن يقول: "حينما تصلى آلا تتحادث مع الله؟!. أي إمتياز مثل هذا؟!".

هذه هي الخلوة، أتريد أن تتمتع بهذا الإمتياز؟.


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" أهميـة الخـلوة "​

تستطيع أن تلمس أهمية الخلوة من حياة رب المجد يسوع، الذي ترك لنا مثالاً لنتبع خطواته (1بط21:2) فلقد حرص على أن يستيقظ باكراً جداً ويذهب إلى موضع خلاء ليصلى هناك (مز35:1) كما كان يقضى ليال كثيرة في الصلاة (لو12:6) وأيضاً كثيراً ما كان يعتزل منفرداً ليصلى (لو16:5).


فهل كان السيد المسيح في حاجة إلى الصلاة ؟ 


مما لا شك فيه أن الشركة الذاتية والجوهرية بين الأقانيم لا تنفصم، وهكذا كان حديث الإبن إلى الآب "أيها الآب.. كل ما هو لي فهو لك.. وما هو لك فهو لي.. أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك.."(يو17) وعلاوة على ذلك فقد وضح لنا السيد المسيح بذلك أهمية الشركة مع الله لكل من يتبع خطواته.


وإذا استعرضنا حياة رجال الله في الكتاب المقدس نستطيع أن نرى أهمية الخلوة في حياتهم الروحية، ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال:

1- داود النبي:

رغم كثرة مشغوليته كملك وقائد وقاض إلا أنه كان يختلي بالرب على الدوام مع الصباح الباكر إذ يقول: "يارب بالغداة (باكراً) تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وأنتظر"(مز3:5).

انيال:

إعتاد أن يختلي بالرب ويصلى، حتى عندما صدر أمر الملك بمنع ذلك، لم يأبه بالأمر، وإنما فعل كما ذكر الكتاب "ذهب إلى بيته وكواه مفتوحة في عليته فجثا على ركبتيه .. وصلى وحمد قدام إلهه كما كان يفعل قبل ذلـك" (دانيال10:6).


والأمر الذي يلفت النظر هنا عبارة "كما كان يفعل قبل ذلك" فقد كانت الخلوة عادة يمارسها باستمرار في حياته.

3- بطرس الرسول:

علاوة على شركته في الصلاة مع الكنيسة عندما كانوا يجتمعون بنفس وأحده (أع46:2) نراه يختلي منفرداً ليصلى إذ يقول الكتاب "صعد بطرس على السطح ليصلى نحو الساعة السادسـة" (أع9:10). 



فمن هذه الأمثلة وغيرها الكثير، تستطيع أن تدرك أهمية الصلاة والاختلاء بالله فإن الشركة مع الرب هي الوسيلة الفعالة للحياة الممتلئة بالروح.


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" هدف الخلوة " ​

ليكن معلوماً أن فترة الخلوة ليست فترة دراسة للكتاب المقدس، من الناحية اللاهوتية أو العقيدية أو التعليمية، فهذه الدراسة لها وقتها الخاص. 


أما هدف الخلوة فهو الشركة مع الرب، والوجود في حضرته للإصغاء إلى صوته وإرشاداته وتوجيهاته لك بخصوص هذا اليوم. ولسان حالك يقول مع صموئيل "تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع"(1صم9:3).


والشركة مع الرب تعنى أيضاً الحديث معه والإندماج والإتحاد به والإمتلاء بشخصه وروحه ليتسلم قيادة حياتك طيلة اليوم. ويهيمن على تصرفاتك وسلوكك ومعاملاتك. 


تأكد إن كانت خلوتك مع الرب قد حققت هدفها بأنك جلست مع الرب وأصغيت إليه، وشاركته حياتك وسلمته نفسك ويومك، وأنه الآن معك، يسود عليك، ويسيطر على حياتك، ويقود خطواتك، ويحمى نفسك.


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" فوائد الخلوة "​
كثيرة ومباركة هي الفوائد التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها من الإختلاء مع الرب يومياً، من تلك الفوائد ما يلي:


أولاً : الغذاء الروحي:
كما يحتاج الجسد إلى طعام لينمو به، هكذا الروح تحتاج إلى كلمة الله والصلاة كغذاء للنمو الروحي. لذلك قال رب المجد يسوع "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت16:15).


هذا عن كلمة الله كغذاء أما عن الصلاة كوسيلة أخرى للتغذية الروحية فقد كتب القديس أوغسطينس عن اختبار قائلاً: "الجسد لا يستطيع أن يبقى حياً بدون غذاء، هكذا الصلاة هي غذاء النفس وقوام حياتها".


وليس خفي أن الغذاء الروحي أمر جوهري للنمو الروحي. وحيث أن المؤمن يتحتم أن ينمو باستمرار كأمر الوصية "انمو في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (2بط18:3). ولذلك فهو في حاجة إلى الغذاء الروحي كما قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول "وكأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش (كلام الله) لكي تنموا به" (1بط2:2).


والواقع أن المؤمن الذي يشتاق إلى كلام الله يبرهن عملياً على أنه ينمو روحياً، ولقد أشار القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم إلى ذلك بقوله: "إنني حينما أشاهد حرارة شهوتكم واشتياقكم إلى الخبز الروحي الذي هو كلام الله، يتضح لي من ذلك نموكم في الفضيلة، لأنه كما نحكم على الجسد أنه حاصل على حال الصحة حينما نراه يتناول الأطعمة بشهية وتلذذ، هكذا جوعكم لكلام الله يوضح لنا جلياً حسن إستعداد أنفسكم وصحتها الكاملة".


ثانياً : مشاركة الرب:
ياله من إمتياز للمؤمن عن بقية الخليقة، أن الله بنفسه يشاركه حياته، ويسير معه، ويواجه تحدياته، ويرشده، وينصحه، لقد وضح هذا الامتياز المجيد موسى النبي بقوله: "بماذا يعلم أني وجدت نعمة في عينيك أنا وشعبك، أليس بمسيرك معنا فنمتاز أنا وشعبك عن جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض" (خر16:33). 


ففي الخلوة يعرض المؤمن على الله أفكاره وإنشغالاته وظروفه ويشرك الرب فيها، حتى يقوده الرب بحكمته، بهذا قال داود النبي: "أسمعني رحمتك في الغداة، لأني إليك رفعت نفسي" (مز8:143). وإذ كان هذا لسان حال داود في طلباته إلى الرب، كانت إجابة الرب له "أعلمك، وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها أنصحك عيني عليك" (مز8:32).



ثالثاُ : التسلح ضد هجمات إبليس: 
ما من شك أن المؤمن في ذاته ضعيف كما قال داود النبي: "ارحمني يارب لأني ضعيف" (مز2:6) وكما وضح بولس الرسول بقوله: "إن كان يجب الإفتخار فسأفتخر بأمور ضعفي" (2كو30:11). 

وما من شك أن عدونا محتال قوى كما وضح بطرس الرسول بقوله: "إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هـو"(1بط8:5).


لذلك فالمؤمن في مسيس الحاجة لأن يلتصق بالرب ويختلي معه لينال منه قوة داخلية ويسلحه ضد هجمات إبليس، لهذا قال بولس الرسول: " بكل سرور أفتخر بالحرى في ضعفاتي لكي تحل على قوة المسيح" (2كو9:12).


وقوة المسيح تحل بالصلاة لتؤيد المؤمن بالروح في الإنسان الباطن (أف16:3). وبكلمة الله يتوشح بالسلاح البتار "سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله" (أف17:6). الذي به سدد الرب طعناته النجلاء إلى قلب إبليس في موقع جبل التجربة الثلاثة (مت1:4ـ11). فعلمنا طريق الانتصار.

هذه بعض فوائد الخلوة، فهي غذاء روحي للنمو، وفرصة شركة مع الرب، ووسيلة تسلح ضد العدو.


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" موعـد الخلوة "​


ما هو أنسب وقت من النهار لقضاء فترة الخلوة مع الرب ؟. قد يفضل البعض أن تكون خلوته قبل النوم، ويفضل آخرون أن تكون في وسط النهار، ولكن مما لا شك فيه أن أفضل وقت للخلوة هو الصباح الباكر حيث يكون العقل صافياً والذهن خالياً من المشغوليات والجسد نشيطاً.

ومن جانب آخر عندما تختلي بالرب في بداية اليوم تستطيع أن تسلم له أحداث اليوم وأن تأخذ مشورته في الأعمال التي ستقوم بها، وأن تحصل على قوة لتواجه بها ظروف الحياة، وليكون الرب معك طيلة اليوم.

وتستطيع أن تقدر أفضلية فترة الصباح للخلوة من حياة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس، وأقوال الآباء القديسين والمختبرين، وإليك بعض الأمثلة.

1- الرب يسوع:
لقد كان الرب يسوع يمارس خلوته اليومية في الصباح الباكر كما دون مرقس الرسول في إنجيله قائلا: " وفي الصبح باكراً جداً قام وخرج ومضى إلى موضع خلاء وكان يصلى هناك" (مر35:1).

2- داود النبي:
يذكر مراراً في مزاميره أنه كان مواظباً على ممارسة الخلوة في الصباح الباكر (أي بالغداة حسب تعبير الكتاب) فيقول: "يارب بالغداة تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وانتظر" (مز3:5).


3- حزقيال النبي: 
يوضح أنه كان يلتقي بالرب مع الصباح ليصغي إليه وإلى كلمته، فيسجل هذا في سفره قائلا: "في الصباح كانت إلى كلمة الرب.." (حز8:12).


4- القديس باسيليوس: 
ينصح المؤمن من واقع ما يمارسه هو شخصياً فيقول: "هل ابتدأ النهار؟ قم أعط شكراً لمن وهب لنا نور الشمس بالنهار لنؤدي عملنا اليومي." فيوضح بهذا أهمية الإتصال بالرب مع بداية النهار.


5- المتنيح الأنبا يؤنس أسقف الغربية:
يكتب موضحاً أهمية إعطاء باكورة اليوم للرب فيقول: "ينبغي أن يكون للتلاميذ ساعات معينة يلتقون فيها بمعلمهم الرب يسوع، من ينبغي أن يكون لكلمته المكان الأول في أفكارنا. يجب أن نعطى الرب باكورة الوقت، أي الساعات الأولى من النهار، لأننا يصعب أن نعطى إنتباهاً للأفكار المقدسة بعد أن نكون قد إنهمكنا في أعمالنا اليومية."

ويكمل نيافته قائلاً:

"لقد كان لزاماً على بنى إسرائيل قديماً وهم في البرية أن يجمعوا المن قيل طلوع الشمس وزوال الندى، وإلا ذاب وضاع. وعلى هذا النحو يجب أن نقضي وقتاً لا بأس به قبل تناول الإفطار في دراسة جيدة انفرادية للكتاب. نلتقط فيها المن الروحي غذاءً لأرواحنا ونحن نسلك برية هذا العالم". 

من هذا تستطيع يا أخي أن تري أفضلية فترة الصباح للخلوة، وربما تجد صعوبة في بادئ الأمر لتستيقظ مبكراً ولذلك يلزمك أن تنام مبكراً لتستيقظ في اليوم التالي مبكراً وتجد وقتاً للخلوة.
​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" مكان الخـلوة "​

يحسن أن يكون للخلوة مكان محدد، دائم، معروف، وليكن حجرة الصالون بمفردك أو أي مكان هادئ، حتى تكون لك قدرة على التركيز وعدم التشتت.

وإن لم يتوفر مكان في المنزل، إبحث عن مكان في كنيسة قريبة من المنزل، أو في مكان خلوي هادئ، كما كان يفضل السيد المسيح إذ كان يمضى "إلى موضع خلاء وكان يصلى هناك" (مر35:1).

ولقد تعرض العلامة أوريجينوس لموضوع مكان الخلوة، فقال "أما عن المكان فمن الملاحظ أن كل مكان مناسب للصلاة المقدسة" في كل مكان يقدم بخور لي.. يقول السيد الرب "فأريد أن يصلى الرجال في كل مكان" وإذا أراد الإنسان أن يصلى في سلام وبدون قلق، فلا بد له أن يختار مكاناً معيناً في منزله - إذا اتسع لذلك - ويجعله مقدساً أو قدساً، وهناك يقدم عبادته وصلواته".

أما القديس ثيوفان الناسك فقد أبرز أهمية أن يكون مكان الخلوة منعزلاً حتى تجد الحواس راحتها فقال: "يستحسن أن يكون المكان منعزلاً وقليل الضوء، حتى تجد الحواس راحتها وتتخلص من هذه المؤثرات الخارجية على الأقل. ولكن إذا أمكنك أن تتخلص من هذه المؤثرات وأنت في وسطها فأبق في مكانك".


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

" زمن الخلوة "​

قد يعوق الإنسان عن الخلوة عدم معرفته الزمن الذي يستغرقه في الخلوة، وقد يتعب ضميره لأنه لم يقض وقتاً كافياً في الخلوة. لهذا أحب أن ألفت النظر إلى حقيقة هامة جداً وهى أن الخلوة لا تقاس بمقياس {الكم} بل بمقياس {الكيف} أي لا يهم كثيراً كم من الوقت الذي يقضى في الخلوة؟ .. بل المهم هو هل حدث إتصال بينك وبين الله؟ .. هل كنت في حضرة الرب فعلاً؟ .. هل أصغيت إلى صوته؟ .. هل عرفت مشيئته من جهتك في هذا اليوم؟ ..هل تحدثت معه وجها لوجه؟ .. كما كان يتحدث مع موسى إذ يقول الكتاب: "ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه …"(خر11:33).


لهذا يمكن التدرج في زمن الخلوة فقد يبدأ بدقائق معدودة وينمو كلما نما حب الله في القلب. وإليك برنامجاً مقترحاً لخلوة تستغرق 10 دقائق وأخرى لمدة نصف ساعة وثالثة لمدة ساعة وعلى غرارها تستطيع أن تضع برنامجاً للوقت الذي تريده.


أولاً : برنامج خلوة لمدة 10 دقائق 

1- تهيئة القلب 1 دقيقة

2- التأمل في آية 5 دقيقة

3- الصلوات 4 دقيقة


ثانياً : برنامج خلوة لمدة نصف ساعة 

1- تهيئة القلب 5 دقيقة (إستخدام الترانيم).

2- التأمل في آية 10 "

3- الصلوات 15 " 

ثالثاً : برنامج خلوة لمدة ساعة

1- تهيئة القلب 15 دقيقة (إستخدام مقاييس فحص النفس)

2- التأمل في آية 15 "

3- الصلوات 30 " (صلوات تفصيلية)


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا ميرنا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كوكو ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع المهم والمفيد دا ميرنا يا حبيبتي*
*ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## enass (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع جدا

يا ريت اختي اذا في موضوع بالمنتدى
عن التامل بالايات تعطيني الرابط


شكرا الك كمان مرة

 "تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع"(1صم9:3).*


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ياميرنا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

